# Run-off issue due to roof add-on/addition



## KeithC (Jan 24, 2015)

<P>This roof has had an ongoing leak due to a poorly designed addition to the house. As seen in the pictures the shingles are in pretty good condition. I have covered up the ridge vent prior to a rain storm to eliminate it as the possible cause. I believe the cause is in the design and leaking near the bottom of the hip.<BR><BR>I am looking for opinions on how to best resolve the issue for my customer, preferably without raising the additions ridge to match the rest of the houses ridge.<BR></P>
<P> </P>
<P><IMG src="http://i1289.photobucket.com/albums/b518/LockTech1/roofpic1_zps85af220d-1.jpg"></P>


----------



## Socal-roofer in norcal (Dec 31, 2014)

What i would do, is to tear it off. And either feather them with shingles, or use some osb to plan it in, run the full side first then shoe lace the valley, two up. Then ran a calie, or cut valley. And stop hip before the end of new valley.


----------

